# Used could be a bad idea



## Blownaway (Apr 29, 2014)

So, I bought a used Troy-Bilt 42000 5 HP 21".

For 75 dollars and perfect running as stated in Craig-list. I thought it wasn't too bad, just before I went to pick it up, the man called me and said it wouldn't move but still starts, so he lower the price to 50 bucks. What the ****, can't be that hard to fix so I picked it up for 50 bucks.

Low and behold, it needed both cables $110, both bearing flanges $45, mangled Control levers, part is obsolete not available to buy, 2 hours labor to straighten them out.

With the time spent I could have gone to work make the money and buy me a new one.
Nevertheless, will I do it again? I don't know...


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Blownaway said:


> Low and behold, it needed both cables $110, both bearing flanges $45, mangled Control levers, part is obsolete not available to buy, 2 hours labor to straighten them out.


 
BTDT with a TORO 38185 I bought on the side of the road for $100. Looked like it was in great condition, but $200 later, and it still wasn't running right. I elected to cut my losses 

Welcome aboard, Blown !!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

My $50 buck Estate was like that. Owner was concerned that he added fresh gas to it for me and warned me it kept breaking the blower belt.

He didn't warm me the axle had broken and "someone" drilled the stub and wheel to pin it on to just enough axle to make it work but wobble. Didn't tell me the other wheel was seized on the shaft. Didn't tell me the reason the belt kept breaking was the impeller housing to mounting tab welds were cracked badly.

He seemed so much like Mister Rogers being concerned about putting in fresh gas and handed me a folder with the original manual in it. Thought I got a deal but luckily I can weld and I've sourced a lot of the parts cheap and made my own axle or this wouldn't be going back together. I'm learning you really need to check out anything including the really cheap ones as you might be getting much less than what you expected.

If I keep buying and fixing up I'm going to get to the point where I'll know when to just say no thanks as it's not what I expected and keep my money in my pocket for the next one if, IF it checks out. Better to cut your losses and eat the gas $$ spent going to see one rather than buying it and finding out you need to totally rebuild it.


----------



## Blownaway (Apr 29, 2014)

```
He seemed so much like Mister Rogers being concerned about putting in fresh gas and handed me a folder with the original manual in it.
```
Gotta love people..


```
BTDT with a TORO 38185 I bought on the side of the road for $100. Looked like it was in great condition, but $200 later, and it still wasn't running right. I elected to cut my losses 

Welcome aboard, Blown !!
```
Send it to me and I will spend some more money and time for you.  I really hear ya, sometime you just have to know when to stop.

And thank you for the welcome..


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Blownaway,
Welcome to the forum. Most of us have had a similar experience with one or more of the "bargains" we buy. It's inevitable. It usually ends up being a learning experience with the parts amounting to "tuition and books." If you end up with a good running piece of equipment, there is the personal satisfaction of knowing that you fixed it. The challenge of renewing old equipment is part of the attraction to a lot of us. MH


----------



## Blownaway (Apr 29, 2014)

motorhead64 said:


> Hi Blownaway,
> Welcome to the forum. Most of us have had a similar experience with one or more of the "bargains" we buy. It's inevitable. It usually ends up being a learning experience with the parts amounting to "tuition and books." If you end up with a good running piece of equipment, there is the personal satisfaction of knowing that you fixed it. The challenge of renewing old equipment is part of the attraction to a lot of us. MH


Thank you Motorhead64,

You're correct on the personal satisfaction.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Your problem wasnt buying used..it was buying a used Troy-Bilt! 
Troy-Bilt is one of the lowest quality, least reliable brand names out there..

Sure, used can be bad..but you can increase your odds of buying a good used machine by sticking to the reliable brands..
Ariens, Toro, Honda..and the newer Briggs names.
IMO, do *not* buy a used MTD..ever..this includes Troy Bilt.

Names I would *never* buy, new or used, include:
Troy Bilt
Cub Cadet
MTD
Craftsman
Yard Machines
Yardman

and any of the Chinese names:
Echelon
Huskee
Mansfield
Powerland
powRcraft
Snow Beast
Snow Joe
Stanley
World Lawn

Some of those names, such as Cub Cadet, can be good used machines, but only for much older models..a 40 year old Cub Cadet is a much better machine than a 5 year old one..but you need to know who made the machine, and when. For many of those names, newer is worse than older..(For the 100% Chinese ones, they are just flat-out junk even when brand new..)

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## Blownaway (Apr 29, 2014)

```
Your problem wasnt buying used..it was buying a used Troy-Bilt! 
Troy-Bilt is one of the lowest quality, least reliable brand names out there..
```
Thanks for the list. I couldn't agree more!

I like old stuffs but now I'm diesel guy and Kubota is my favorite brand.


----------



## Hkellogg (Jan 22, 2014)

I bought two used machines this past winter both of them were simplicitys that ran and had no issues. I spent $550 for both machines which I believe I could get 600 for just the one. Its about buying quality old iron as scotsman said


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I have bought a few used machines. 

I bought a used MTD whose augers wouldn't turn, for cheap. Found a sheared woodruff key in the auger gearbox, cost $1 to fix. Plus some worn parts. I used it for about 8 years, just replacing wear items. I think it had been garaged, so that helped its condition. 

I then bought a used Ariens ST824 inexpensively a few years ago. It turned out to be quite heavily used, and took a fair bit of work/parts to get it back on its feet, and worn-out items replaced. But it was a nice, solid machine for a few seasons. 

Last year I bought a different used Ariens inexpensively, a better machine. It was smoking while running. After quite a bit of time & work on the engine, I finally figured out the (simple  ) problem, which was with the crankcase breather. That fixed the smoking. It had been stored outside, so some fasteners twisted off (including in the cylinder head), causing trouble. I then found some worn bearings & bushings, which took too much effort to replace, mainly due to things being rusted and stuck. However, the parts cost for this one wasn't bad (though it took a lot of time). And I've now gone through the whole machine, I think it's in good shape now. 

Used *can* save quite a bit of money, and older machines can be higher quality than new. But it might require a fair bit of time, depending on what you find. Maybe also money. 

Look it over closely before buying. 

Feel shafts for play due to worn bearings/bushings. Is it all rusted? That can make working on it harder. Check that the augers can move/rotate on the auger shaft. I rotate auger A to bind it up, then wiggle B. You should feel it move slightly. Then hold it, and wiggle A. If the augers are frozen to the shaft, you might consider not buying. They can apparently be incredibly hard to remove, if rusted to the shaft. And if they're stuck, you can blow a gearbox, vs just breaking a shear pin.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

motorhead64 said:


> Hi Blownaway,
> Welcome to the forum. Most of us have had a similar experience with one or more of the "bargains" we buy. It's inevitable. It usually ends up being a learning experience with the parts amounting to "tuition and books." If you end up with a good running piece of equipment, there is the personal satisfaction of knowing that you fixed it. The challenge of renewing old equipment is part of the attraction to a lot of us. MH


motorhead64, you hit it right on the head! "Tuition and books", I like that one, I hope you don't mind if I steal it.

Cheers


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

gtwtnorth said:


> motorhead64, you hit it right on the head! "tuition and books", i like that one, i hope you don't mind if i steal it.


+1  Hadn't thought of it that way but you are very right !!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Blownaway said:


> So, I bought a used Troy-Bilt 42000 5 HP 21".
> 
> For 75 dollars and perfect running as stated in Craig-list. I thought it wasn't too bad, just before I went to pick it up, the man called me and said it wouldn't move but still starts, so he lower the price to 50 bucks. What the ****, can't be that hard to fix so I picked it up for 50 bucks.
> 
> ...


Just for the record, stay away from anything carrying the Troy Bilt name except for old rototillers everything else is pretty much MTD throwaway equipment. My opinion alone. Feel free to have your own.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Just for the record, stay away from anything carrying the Troy Bilt name except for old rototillers everything else is pretty much MTD throwaway equipment. My opinion alone. Feel free to have your own.


I do bash my hand me down Troy but it did get me through the winter repeatedly clearing almost 400' of gravel driveway each and every snow. It's not the TroyBilt I think of as it is a light weight machine like so much of the newer stuff is. It's not terrible it's just not overbuilt. With care and proper maintenance it gets the job done just fine. My older Craftsman Drift Breakers are tanks and you know it when you try to muscle them around. Same with the Ariens 32".


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> Your problem wasnt buying used..it was buying a used Troy-Bilt!
> Troy-Bilt is one of the lowest quality, least reliable brand names out there..
> 
> Sure, used can be bad..but you can increase your odds of buying a good used machine by sticking to the reliable brands..
> ...


*You nailed it, Scot.* ya get what ya pay for. ( my sig)


----------



## tolona (May 9, 2014)

Blownaway said:


> So, I bought a used Troy-Bilt 42000 5 HP 21".
> 
> For 75 dollars and perfect running as stated in Craig-list. I thought it wasn't too bad, just before I went to pick it up, the man called me and said it wouldn't move but still starts, so he lower the price to 50 bucks. What the ****, can't be that hard to fix so I picked it up for 50 bucks.
> 
> ...


why can't i find any of these perfect condition snow blowers on craig's list for a song? I've heard of these magical deals but never came across them. Do i need to get up earlier in the morning? Say 4am?


----------



## Blownaway (Apr 29, 2014)

tolona said:


> why can't i find any of these perfect condition snow blowers on craig's list for a song? I've heard of these magical deals but never came across them. Do i need to get up earlier in the morning? Say 4am?


As the old saying goes early bird gets the worm.  And 4 AM is too late.

Well, do you want mine?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't know about the perfect condition ones but I know if you keep your web page refreshed you'll run across some well built fixer-uppers for cheap. My Ariens was no beauty queen when I went to look at her, wouldn't start, transmission stuck in gear but $25 for a 32" Ariens, couldn't load it fast enough. Just had to drag it up the driveway to get it to my truck 

NEVER, EVER want to try and drag a blower that big and heavy up a ramp into a pickup stuck in gear again.

Besides used is what we're all about. If it's new you likely don't have any problems and if you do you can take it to a dealer.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I don't know about the perfect condition ones but I know if you keep your web page refreshed you'll run across some well built fixer-uppers for cheap. My Ariens was no beauty queen when I went to look at her, wouldn't start, transmission stuck in gear but $25 for a 32" Ariens, couldn't load it fast enough. Just had to drag it up the driveway to get it to my truck
> 
> NEVER, EVER want to try and drag a blower that big and heavy up a ramp into a pickup stuck in gear again.
> 
> Besides used is what we're all about. If it's new you likely don't have any problems and if you do you can take it to a dealer.


Is that a drift cutter or a flag pole on the right side?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Good eye !!

I saw that in the ad and wondered if it was a cutter or part of the garage door track.
It was a drift bar I think. Had to take it off to get it into my pickup (topper). I was going to take it with me as a figured I could cut it in two and make two reasonable ones out of it. Little paint and I'd be good. So much work dragging the machine and loading it forget to grab the bar  Oh well, couple bucks at Menards or FleetFarm and I'll be good.
Made a pair for the Troy 2410 with stainless steel hardware. Because of a pine tree lined driveway I get some drifts where they come in handy.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

only two machines in my fleet were purchases new. I got the ccr3000E knowing the frame was bad. I got the 521E knowing it needed a carb and possably belts. one of my 521r's needed a carb and belts, the other has a bad auger gear that I knew about before buying it. I think any used single stage machine you buy will need paddles and a scraper bar and all of my use ones did. buying used isn't bad if you know the problem and the problem isn't soo major that you want to kick the machine to the curb. I've found a complete toro 521 body, the motor is bad and if the auger gears are good i'll buy it and do a motor swap


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

just picked up a Troy Bilt 21", 5hp storm off craigslist for $50. The blower looked like new. I buy blowers during the summer months, to flip in the winter. I went to check it out and it started hard, and ran rough. And was spitting oil out the muffler. I know these are notorious for having clogged carbs, so I took a chance. 
I got it home and it had 1 1/2 quarts of oil in the dang thing. Some people are so stupid. I drained the oil, which was very dirty and thin. I pulled the bowl on the carb and cleaned the jet. It fired up on the second pull. Smoked the whole neighborhood, burning the excess oil in the muffler.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

We need photos of that Troy !!
.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Here ya go. I have found that these are jetted pretty small, so I drilled out the jet with a 0.7mm drill bit, to richen it out. I had another one of these last winter and it would hunt on cold start up, it was so lean.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That looks very clean. I have the same problem with my Troy. I have drilled the main jet once but still need some choke so I need to go a size bigger.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Picked up this monster, today. Got it on craigslist for $125. Its a 10hp Yard Machine. The carb had to be cleaned, but its in excellent condition. These things are usually rust buckets, but this one is pretty decent.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Good price for one with a 10 horse on it. Nice to see one that was garaged with little rust.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Blownaway said:


> So, I bought a used Troy-Bilt 42000 5 HP 21".
> 
> For 75 dollars and perfect running as stated in Craig-list. I thought it wasn't too bad, just before I went to pick it up, the man called me and said it wouldn't move but still starts, so he lower the price to 50 bucks. What the ****, can't be that hard to fix so I picked it up for 50 bucks.
> 
> ...


 this is why my intuition told me to pass, on an MTD Yardman 8/24 for $40 yesterday. It was already missing the carb. At least the old machines have some collector value when you're done fixing them, and they appear to be less complex and easier to work on. Even though these Gilson and Cadet blowers had the crap beat out of them for 45 years, they didn't need a single cable or handle. I actually could have re-used the bearings in them as well. They were getting a little dry but still spun easy and would have worked. The old stuff was just built sturdier for the long haul.


----------

